# Champion Generator & External Fuel Tank



## BostonDan (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I have a Champion generator and have had a problem with the fuel cap rusting to the point where flakes of metal end up in the tank. Although a plastic gas tank or gas cap is not available for my model (46515), I saw a extended fuel kit for Honda generators and it got me thinking. 

Could I remove the fuel line to the gas tank and replace it with a longer fuel line that goes straight into a separate plastic gas tank? Before I started down this path I wanted to see if anyone else has ever tried this.

Appreciate any comments and suggestions.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

Probably if you keep the new tank about the same or a slightly higher height than the old tank, assuming that it is gravity feed. Even my little Honda EU2000( plastic tank & cap) can use an external tank with a special or modified gas tank cap. This Gen has a little fuel pump and as it sucks gas out of the on board tank with the external tank connected it sucks gas out of it, into the on board tank and then into the carburetor. With that set up and a large external tank I can run it nonstop for several days without refueling.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

IMHO, if you don't have access to a Mfg. designed and available kit I'd steer clear of it. What you could "imagineer" with odds and ends from the local auto parts dealer will probably work. It's just the thought of an aftermarket tank and connectors, particularly gravity fed potentially allowing "X" gallons of gas to leak onto or near a running genset doesn't sound too safe.

We've had a couple of old gas tractors here on the farm and were able to get the gas tanks relined and one of them the nozzle and gas cap replaced. Wasn't cheap but it kept them going. If rust and sediment is your issue, perhaps adding a couple of inline gravity fuel filters in parallel would be the inexpensive way to go. I mention gravity fuel filters as there are different fuel filters depending on whether the engine is gravity fed or has a fuel pump. Gravity fed has a larger micron size filter as I recall.


----------



## Tboney (Sep 9, 2020)

exmar said:


> IMHO, if you don't have access to a Mfg. designed and available kit I'd steer clear of it. What you could "imagineer" with odds and ends from the local auto parts dealer will probably work. It's just the thought of an aftermarket tank and connectors, particularly gravity fed potentially allowing "X" gallons of gas to leak onto or near a running genset doesn't sound too safe.
> 
> We've had a couple of old gas tractors here on the farm and were able to get the gas tanks relined and one of them the nozzle and gas cap replaced. Wasn't cheap but it kept them going. If rust and sediment is your issue, perhaps adding a couple of inline gravity fuel filters in parallel would be the inexpensive way to go. I mention gravity fuel filters as there are different fuel filters depending on whether the engine is gravity fed or has a fuel pump. Gravity fed has a larger micron size filter as I recall.


I'm not aware of any Mfg. designed and available kit from Champion for an extended run tank. My model 100233 has a plastic cap and tank so I don't have a rust problem but I sure would like to get some more run time out of mine. It only has a 1.6 gallon tank, my only complaint with this generator. I've fought the urge to do something like Boston Dan is proposing but the urge keeps returning.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

I would think that a search on eBay or Amazon would turn up a gas cap, or even a whole tank with cap, that would replace yours. Post pictures of your cap from above and below next to a ruler...


----------



## BostonDan (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the help. I'm still leaning towards bypassing the metal fuel tank all together, removing the fuel line to the gas tank, and replacing the fuel line with a longer fuel line that goes straight into a separate plastic gas tank. I'm hoping that I can place the gas tank next to the generator so it wouldn't be gravity fed - instead it would be purely suction powered by the intake stroke of the engine. The Honda solution looks like it is purely suction driven. For a little more detail, my plan is to modify the existing gas cap on a standard gas tank and add both a fuel line that reaches the bottom of the tank and a breather vent. I'm probably a couple of weeks from doing this but will update this thread once I'm able to get things going. 

Thanks Again Everyone!!!!


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Does your generator have a fuel pump? Add an electric one? Add a connection for a vacuum pump?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

exmar said:


> Does your generator have a fuel pump? Add an electric one? Add a connection for a vacuum pump?


bad idea on the electric fuel pump.
way too much pressure.

yup on the vac pump. those work well.

just modify with a T valve a fuel selector.
and put a marine male fuel coupler on the gen.
then use good marine fuel hose with dual female couplers.
I use an inline with quick couplers hand pump to pre charge the line with fuel.
then take the pump out of the line.
cool setup, berg style.
the trick to the berg fuel system is the vac fuel pump.
big note: "you do not want to gravity flow the fuel on a berg fuel system"

we use these on the honda eu2000i and eu2200i gens.
click here for the honda gen repair site
the parts lists are in the extended run fuel section.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Don’t remove the fuel tank. A replacement is like 50-70 dollars. Call champion, they have great customer service.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

First I would try for a new fuel tank cap. Now if you do want extended run, put a T fitting in the line from the existing tank. Probably a couple of small ball shut off valves, one between existing tank and the T, the other on an extended line for an extra tank. Get a marine tank, like for an outboard motor and some of the quick disconnects for gasoline designed for the marine application. One right at the shutoff at the T the other at the extra tank and then a line as long as you want. Not knowing how much suction your champion engine might have, I think it would be best to keep the extra tank about the same height as the built in tank, put it too low it might not feed and starve the engine, too high and it might flood the engine, so keep things within design parameters.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Iowa, wasn't suggesting an electric fuel pump, was asking what the plans are. Do champion generators even have a fuel pump? Here's a kit which includes a vacuum pump. The OP neglected to mention what generator he has.









Champion 3100-3400 Extended Run Time Fuel Kit with Internal fuel pump


Never risk personal injury again pouring gasoline into a hot generator. My Champion 3100-3400 Extended Run Time Fuel Kit keeps you far away from any danger.




www.pinellaspowerproducts.com




.


----------



## BostonDan (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks again everyone for the additional replies.

My generator doesn't have a fuel pump. It's a Champion model 46515. As I mentioned, I'm hoping the intake stroke of the engine will have enough vacuum on its own to draw fuel into the carburetor. 

Iowagold and jkingrph- Thanks very much for the details - very helpful.


----------



## Gen10K (Jun 25, 2020)

I would use an off the shelf 5 gallon can or maybe a bit bigger and use it remotely, gravity fed. I think, doing so, will give you flexibility of tank sizes.


----------



## Tboney (Sep 9, 2020)

I'm very confused on using an off the shelf gas tank (boat tank) to gravity feed a generator without a fuel pump. I don't think you will get a consistent flow after you pump the bulb up. Ideas on this??


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

hint tboney : siphon is the word of the day.
a primer bulb gets things going.
gravity takes over.


----------



## Tboney (Sep 9, 2020)

My experience with siphon hoses (and I've had a bunch of them): If you get a good flow going and maintain that flow it will empty the elevated tank. However, if you stop that flow for any reason or even slow it way down, it will lose it's siphon. I may be wrong, but I don't think it will maintain a siphon with the output going to a generator that idles down when the load drops and it's only using a trickle of gas. If I had a boat tank I would try it but I don't think I'm gonna buy one. I just don't think it will work to keep a generator going unattended all night.


----------



## Gen10K (Jun 25, 2020)

If you put an on/off valve will hold the fluid in.

There is more than one way to skin a cat. Most gens, as far I know, they are gravity fed. Very simple designs to keep cost down and reliability.


----------



## Tboney (Sep 9, 2020)

An on/off valve would do no good when the generator goes into s idle mode and using a trickle of gasoline. Gravity feed is great but you're not feeding by gravity with a boat tank. You are feeding by forcing gas through with a primer bulb, then siphoning till the fuel pump picks it up. Boat motors that use a remote tank have fuel pumps. My Champion generator does not.


----------



## BostonDan (Nov 11, 2012)

Update and Additional Question.

Thanks again everyone for all the advice. It's really helped.

So far, this is what I have done:

1) From the carburetor input I added a fuel filter which then goes to a 3-way shut off valve.
2) One inlet goes directly to the onboard fuel tank - with the fuel filter I'm now more comfortable using the on-board tank.
3) The other inlet goes to the external fuel tank. This fuel line also has a primer bulb and shutoff valve to minimize fuel spillage when I disconnect the line.

As long as the external fuel tank is elevated, it works great. The engine does not have enough suction to place the fuel tank on the ground. 

I'd like to add some fuel connectors so I can connect and disconnect the hose easier than using barb connectors. 

Can anyone recommend fuel connectors that provide 1/4 barb connectors on both ends?
Can anyone recommend fuel connectors that provide 1/4 barb connectors on both ends that also automatically shuts the fuel off when the line is disconnected?

Appreciate the help.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Tboney said:


> I'm very confused on using an off the shelf gas tank (boat tank) to gravity feed a generator without a fuel pump. I don't think you will get a consistent flow after you pump the bulb up. Ideas on this??


I did this for about 30 years with an Attwood Marine 6 gallon tank sitting about 6 inches higher than the level of the carburetor on a Coleman PowerMate PM1500. A couple of squeezes on the primer bulb to get it going, and then it would run the tank virtually dry.


----------



## Tboney (Sep 9, 2020)

But didn't that generator have a pulse type fuel pump?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Tboney said:


> But didn't that generator have a pulse type fuel pump?


No fuel pump. I plumbed the hose from the Attwood tank directly into the gravity-fed line from the built-in tank you can see going between the recoil starter and air cleaner. It was a standard 6' hose and dropped about 2 feet to a coil on the same level the generator stood on, and then ran back up to the carb.


----------



## Tboney (Sep 9, 2020)

Thank You Tabora. I've heard a lot of people say this will work but haven't tried it. Your post is proof positive it can and will work. How many hours have you run it on a remote tank without shutting it off?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Tboney said:


> Thank You Tabora. I've heard a lot of people say this will work but haven't tried it. Your post is proof positive it can and will work. How many hours have you run it on a remote tank without shutting it off?


The generator was typically run for 5-6 hours from about sunset to about midnight or 1AM, but on occasion would be run for longer than that. On subsequent evenings on the same weekend, no re-priming was required. We refilled the tank as needed from 5 gallon portable tanks, so it was not typically disconnected from the generator for years at a time.


----------



## Tboney (Sep 9, 2020)

You've made a believer out of me. I'm gonna get me a boat tank and plumb it into my Champion 3400. Probably will be a while but I'll let everybody know how it does. Thanks Again. Oh, and I assume I'm gonna need a 3 way valve so the boat tank doesn't overfill the generator tank?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

if you do not let air in the line it will be ok.
and yes on the prime bulb.
the best connections are the quick break for marine.
i use the honda ones.
they have the fast break valve in each connector/
click here for the extended run pages
you can adapt the 1/4 npt down to a 1/4 or smaller barb fitting to the gen set.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Tboney said:


> Oh, and I assume I'm gonna need a 3 way valve so the boat tank doesn't overfill the generator tank?


That's one way to go. I used a quick-connect T with just a shutoff on the feed from the built-in tank.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

+1 marine fuel tank and Honda marine quick connects.


----------



## BostonDan (Nov 11, 2012)

Here are the latest pictures of my creation. I'm going to build a better platform on top of the generator for the gas tank to sit on but otherwise this works great.









From a connection standpoint, it goes:

Carburetor : 3/16 Hose, Fuel Filter, 3/16" Hose : 3-Way Fuel Switch

3-Way Fuel Switch is secured to an off-the-shelf bracket from Home Depot and the bracket is zip-tied to the generator.

3-Way Fuel Switch Up goes to 3/16" Hose to the Onboard Gas Tank

3-Way Fuel Switch Down goes to (1/4" hose, Bronze 1/4" Barb to FIP Adapter, Attwood Universal Sprayless Male Fitting.

Gas tank NPT connection connects directly to a Attwood Universal Sprayless Male Fitting.

Fuel Hose to connect Generator to the Portable Gas Tank: Attwood Universal Sprayless Female Fitting, 3/8" Hose, 3/8" to 1/4" Bronze Adapter, 1/4" Hose, 1/4" Primer Bulb, 1/4" Hose, 1/4" to 3/8" Bronze Adapter, 3/8" Hose, Attwood Universal Sprayless Female Fitting.

I'm going to create 2 more fuel hoses: (1) a longer fuel hose to provide more flexibility with placement of the Portable Gas Tank in relation to the Generator location and (2) a fuel hose with 1 side having the Universal Sprayless Female Fitting and the other end with a Shutoff Valve so I can use the Portable Gas Tank to fill my lawn mower and snow blower. 

Thanks again everyone for all the comments.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

tabora said:


> That's one way to go. I used a quick-connect T with just a shutoff on the feed from the built-in tank.


I had commented in this thread earlier and forgotten about it. I was looking through some of my generator stuff, and had got some gas cap adapters so I could do an extended run on a little Honda EU2000. It literally sucks fuel out of an external tank into the little onboard tank, so is rather simple. I was thinking of modifying a gas cap for the tank on my big EB11000, but looking at it I just don't think it seals tight enough, to allow for venting. Some years back I had placed a T fitting inline, with a shutoff ball valve so I could drain the tank if the fuel stayed in there too long, using that in my mower and putting fresh in the generator. I had started another thread and came to the realization that I could relocate my existing T and shutoff, to the other side of the factory shutoff, and in my drain line place a QD for an inlet, and then use a much bigger tank so I can get an overnight run with this rather thirsty unit, 20 HP Honda twin. I have the parts on order and will probably do the plumbing next week. Don't know why I did not think of this years ago. I don't know how strong the little fuel pump on the engine is, so will test everything to determine if I need to raise the tank off the ground so gravity can help, or just leave it on ground level, I am planning on about a 10' fuel line so I can keep it away from the generator and possibly add more fuel while the generator is running, By using the ball valve on my T, along with the factory fuel shutoff and the way I have it planned out, I can actually isolate the two tanks or possibly feed from them at the same time, a 5 gal factory tank plus a 12 gal external should give me a good run time.


----------

